
Uber employees sue over stock price decline - ceohockey60
https://www.ft.com/content/234fb83c-f3fb-4ecd-b0a1-2c4d838d660e
======
antasvara
Kinda a shitty thing to do, but do the employees have any legal precedent to
stand on?

~~~
sukilot
There's an argument that, (like everything else), it's securities fraud, as
Uber distorted the books to manipulate the stock price for the IPO.

Capital losses are deductible against future gains, though, I think for 5
years?

------
60secz
Not like uber has been shorting their own stock. will be difficult to prove
violation of fiduciary duty

~~~
bdcravens
Per the article, the issue is less the stock performance, and more of a
contract issue regarding when the stock was issued.

------
haneefmubarak
Paywall workaround: [https://outline.com/4TE4T5](https://outline.com/4TE4T5)

